# Normandy Commemoration



## Foxbat (Jun 6, 2009)

I grew up in the seventies and that was a time when my grandfather was still alive. He had been in the Commandos and France 1944. He used to pay regular visits to the battlefields and cemeteries of Western Europe and, most times, I went with him. 

I distinctly remember visiting Arromanches and this is where the main D Day commemorations are taking place. Watching on TV, I was very moved by the sight of these very old men to whom we all owe so much. It was also gratifying to see many young people involved and I hope that, through them, we always remember these men of many nations who fought for the freedom of us all. 

I am humble before them.

Finally, I was utterly astounded to see a Landing Craft on the beach and the remains of the Mulberry Harbour. I clearly remember them from my last visit to Arromanches in the early seventies. I am presuming that they are being kept as memorials. Perhaps it is time I should re-visit and find out for myself.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw the remains of a Mulberry harbour in Normandy a couple of years back.

REMEMBER THEM.


----------



## nixie (Jun 6, 2009)

My granda served in the navy during both world wars. They should never be forgotten


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jun 7, 2009)

As long as there are good people out there, they will _never_ be forgotten


----------



## Dave (Jun 7, 2009)

Foxbat said:


> Finally, I was utterly astounded to see a Landing Craft on the beach...


I think those DUWKs were built to last - made by General Motors! If they are original (and I think they are) there are a couple that take tourists on a trip on the River Thames in London, and another in Jersey that takes them across to Elizabeth Castle from St. Hellier. I've been on both.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 8, 2009)

Back in the 70s a DUWK was used to ferry people across to Caldey island off Tenby I don't know if it is still running.


----------



## High Eight (Jun 16, 2009)

Vladd67 said:


> Back in the 70s a DUWK was used to ferry people across to Caldey island off Tenby I don't know if it is still running.


 
There used to be one that went from Faversham to Harty Ferry (Sheppey) in Kent, too, but that stopped running years ago.

Duck Tours in London own five DUKW's.


----------



## Urlik (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave said:


> I think those DUWKs were built to last - made by General Motors! If they are original (and I think they are) there are a couple that take tourists on a trip on the River Thames in London, and another in Jersey that takes them across to Elizabeth Castle from St. Hellier. I've been on both.


 
a DUKW can be used as a landing craft but there are also the LCM3 craft with the drop down ramp at the front (used to transport troops and light vehicles to the beach head).
whe I was growing up in Southampton there was an old landing craft moored up on the river Itchen


----------



## Varangian (Aug 28, 2011)

Foxbat,

I'm reading a book on Normandy at the moment (called D-day Dawn of Heroes), a very good, comprehensive, overview of the allied invasion.

The Brits landed on Gold and Sword beaches which flanked Juno (where the Canadians landed) and if your grandad was with the Royal Marine Commandos, they were some of the first to hit the beaches and did some very hard fighting against well defended, reinforced positions.

It is often said that the British had an easy stroll up the beach, which is simply not the case. They had an extremely hard fight, in fact I don't think any of the soldiers (of any of the allied countries) who landed that day had an easy stroll. That entire beach head was won at a very high price and with numerous individual acts of incredible heroism.


----------

